# What vac will contain all drywall dust?



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Used to be a cameraman the adult entertainment industry. :thumbup:


I liked your video :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I just went into youtube and fixed it. I actually thought I deleted that stupid thing but guess not.


----------

